# NOTD 7th February - Valentine's Day Themed Manicure



## Diava (Feb 7, 2011)

here's my entry for a Valentine's day Themed manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





and here's the collage I did for the entry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









This was done using:

OPI Chip Skip
Base Coat: OPI Nail Envy
OPI Bubble Bath 1 coat
OPI Katy Perry Collection Teenage Dream (applied using sponge method on tips)
Konad Special Polish and Heart Design from Konad Plate M78
Top Coat: Seche Vite applied in 3 non overlapping strokes (About 10 mins later to ensure design was dry)
 
If you'd like to see the competition page and some of the other awesome entries they are here:
http://konadnails.blogspot.com/2011/02/valentines-day-manicures-vote.html
 
Hope you likey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Diava
X


----------



## rarecosmetics (Feb 7, 2011)

Now thats what I call really nice and well done the color all match and the tips are nice well designed.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 7, 2011)

Your nails look fantastic, very pretty and very valentine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful! I absolutely love gradient-esque manis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diava (Feb 8, 2011)

thanx so much guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so happy that you liked it!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Diava

X


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh I love that!!! I really wish I could stuff like that!


----------

